# Shish Kabobing Advice



## Coballs (Jul 31, 2012)

Ok so when I think of the summer I think of shish kabobs. Maybe its the vibrant colors, or the fact that people eat a lot of things on sticks in the summer while grilling or having a camp fire. 

My question is, is there a way to do shish kabobs without a gas or charcoal grill and either in the oven or in a pan? And if so what would I put the meat and veggies on?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 31, 2012)

Cook your kabobs under a broiler.  Kabobs are cooked by intense infra-red radiation, aka, heat waves, usually over charcoal or gas flame.  But a broiler cooks food the same way.  You just don't get the addition of that great smoke flavor from fat dripping down to create smoke.  You can get some of that flavor back by making a solution of liquid smoke and water, and brushing it onto your Kabobs before they cook.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 31, 2012)

You could try doing them under the broiler.  It cooks like and upside down grill.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 31, 2012)

I put all my meat on one skewer, all the peppers on another, all the mushrooms on another, etc., because they don't cook at the same rate.When plating, I plop them on the plate as if they had been pulled off the skewer. I only do this for family, so no one minds that the stuff isn't all on the same skewer. I've done them on charcoal and gas bbqs. I put the meat skewers on first, the pepper and onions next, the tomatoes and mushrooms last.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 31, 2012)

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> I put all my meat on one skewer, all the peppers on another, all the mushrooms on another, etc., because they don't cook at the same rate.When plating, I plop them on the plate as if they had been pulled off the skewer. I only do this for family, so no one minds that the stuff isn't all on the same skewer. I've done them on charcoal and gas bbqs. I put the meat skewers on first, the pepper and onions next, the tomatoes and mushrooms last.



+1


----------



## Coballs (Jul 31, 2012)

Ok so if I do broil it. What temperature am I looking at, And times for the meat, and different veggies? 
-Also am I putting it on a sheet pan or just putting the skewars on the racks?


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 31, 2012)

*Shish Kebabs: Souvlaki with Lamb & / Or Swordfish*

Interesting post and thank you for posting ...

I have been preparing lamb Kebabs and swordfish kebabs and they are delicious ... I grill under broiler in oven, as we live in an apartment ... Here is a foto: 

Buonasera, Ciao.
Margaux.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 31, 2012)

Put the skewers on the broiler pan to catch drippings.  I'd go with CWS4322's suggestion of doing the meat on separate skewers from the veggies as they have different cooking times.

Broilers don't have temperature settings.  Some have a high and a low setting.  Use the high if there is one.  Otherwise set the oven control to the BROIL setting.  The shelf should be adjusted so the meat on the broiler pan is 3-4 inches from the broiler element.  You want to cook the skewers hot and fast.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 31, 2012)

I use metal skewers, but if you use bamboo (wooden ones), be sure to soak them first. I think 15 minutes? It has been awhile since I've used wooden ones.


----------



## Cerise (Jul 31, 2012)

Coballs said:


> Ok so when I think of the summer I think of shish kabobs. Maybe its the vibrant colors, or the fact that people eat a lot of things on sticks in the summer while grilling or having a camp fire.
> 
> My question is, is there a way to do shish kabobs without a gas or charcoal grill and either in the oven or in a pan? And if so what would I put the meat and veggies on?


 
Place an oven-proof cooling rack on a baking sheet lined with aluminum foil.  This method will work best if the rack sits an inch or so off the pan to allow air to circulate under the rack and cook the food from below.  Place the shish kabobs on the rack and bake until done.  Using an open rack with space beneath for air circulation, there is no need to turn the shish kabobs.  

Oven Grilled Shish Kabobs | Shish Kabobs Recipe

In a pinch, I've marinated or drizzled w/ worcestershire & garlic powder, & nuked in a glass baking dish, covered w/ wax paper.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 31, 2012)

*Dinner 31st Tuesday: Swordfish & Salmon Kebabs*

These are absolutely delightful and so simple to prepare ... and a rainbow of colors that sing of summer ...


----------



## Coballs (Jul 31, 2012)

Ok I think I could accomplish that with my utensils at home. 

Now that I got that out of the way What are your favorite combinations of meats and veggies? I'am a chicken man myself but I am open ears to new suggestions.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 31, 2012)

One of the nicest things about shishkabobs is that you can use any kind of meat or seafood you want, and you can even mix them in the same meal. Just put separate them on different skewers to accommodate different cooking times. Vegetables same thing if they require longer or shorter cooking time than the meat/seafood.

My favorite proteins: beef, lamb, pork, chicken, shrimp (IOW anything)

My favorite vegetables: onion (yellow/brown), bell peppers (any color), mushrooms, zucchini... (to be continued)


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 31, 2012)

Coballs said:


> Ok I think I could accomplish that with my utensils at home.
> 
> Now that I got that out of the way What are your favorite combinations of meats and veggies? I'am a chicken man myself but I am open ears to new suggestions.



*Swordfish, pearl onions, and pineapple
*Beef chuck, onion cubes, red and green bell pepper chunks, mushrooms on a separate skewer
*Teryaki Chicken strips threaded onto the skewers, with cherries and mushrooms
*Pork cubes coated with dry rub, onion chunks, with jalapeno peppers
*Cubed duck with honey/soy glaze
*Spam, pineapple, sweet peppers, maraschino cherries
*Beef seasoned with salt and pepper, chunks of lobster tail
*Tiger Shrimp, pearl onion, whole water chestnuts
*Thin strips of beef marinated in soy, Worcestershire Sauce, onion powder, black  pepper, and garlic

There's a few ideas.  There are so many more.  Lamb and venison are amazing in kabobs, as are many firm fleshed fish.  Chicken, turkey, game birds such as grouse, or pheasant, partridge, quail, etc., duck, goose...

Any veggies or fruit that is firm enough to stay on the skewer will work, such as onion, cherry tomato, peach slices, apple slices, apricot, prunes, cherries, the list goes on.

Have fun with your kabobs.  Be creative.  Season with herbs, spices, salts, marinades.  Plate your kabobs on flowering kale, or red leaf lettuce.  Serve with a juicy slaw, or macaroni salad, whatever you and your family/guests enjoy.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 31, 2012)

Love this thread  I always leave some space between items on a skewer, to allow heat to circulate all around the ingredients and caramelize them.

Chief Longwind, thanks very much for the listing of options! Lots of good ideas there!


----------



## Coballs (Jul 31, 2012)

Ok so does anyone have cooking times for the meats if I broil?


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 31, 2012)

Assuming they're cut into 1.5" or so pieces, 2-3 minutes per side (2 sides) should be plenty of time. Fish and shellfish take about 2 minutes. Vegetables might take a little longer, depending on how soft you like them. I like mine soft and caramelized, so those go for about 4 minutes per side.


----------



## Caslon (Jul 31, 2012)

Veggies such as green peppers and onions can be microwaved 30 seconds or so before cooking. This allows the veggies to be done at the same time the meat/fish is since veggies take longer to cook than the meat/fish.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 31, 2012)

I wanted to add, sometimes I add chopped grilled veggies to rice or couscous with a vinaigrette for a more substantial side dish.


----------



## Cerise (Jul 31, 2012)

(Marinated) mozzarella balls, basil, & cherry tomatoes.

mozzarella kebabs - Bing Images

Grill your bread, and serve alongside of steak or chicken.

Fruit skewers - pineapple, melon, star fruit, strawberries, etc.  

Serve with (grilled) poundcake (drizzled w/ lime juice) & ice cream.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 31, 2012)

Cerise said:


> (Marinated) mozzarella balls, basil, & cherry tomatoes.


Wow! I never saw that coming! (shishkabob cheese).

Definitely pineapple! Grilled pineapple by any means is delicious!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 1, 2012)

I do lots of Kebabs on the bbq or under the grill.

Tips, I use flat metal skewers for meat so as soon as you see a little juice bubbling on the skewer the meat will be done.
Dont overload the skewer.
Dont mix veg with meat.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 1, 2012)

Buon Giorno, Good Morning, 


Mediterranean Kebabs : 

Greek Salad on Kebabs, feta with cherry tomato, green bell, red onion & red bell dressed in Vinaigrette ... Lovely.

lamb marinaded with fresh lemon juice & red wine; bell pepper, cherry tomato and onion & garlic clove ... Delicious.

Sicilian Style Sword fish with Evoo, sea salt, huge black kalamata and cherry tomatoes & sweet red bell pepper ... The only way, I really like this fish variety with capers, fresh herbs; basil, oregano, parsley and thyme 

Beef Kebabs: Home made BBQ sauce, Hickory Smoke ... 

Pork Kebabs: Can be nice BBQ too ...

Prawns or Shrimp: lemon & herb marinade with Evoo, and lots of garlic and cayenne or Smoked La Vera Pimentón = Smoked Paprika from La Vera, Extremadura, The Iberian Peninsula ...

Fruit with Meat: I like roast duckling with mango or orange certainly, however, I do not have much of a penchant for sweet and sour ...

Chicken Kebabs: thousands of recipes are available --- depending on the season and availability ... I like mine, Mediterranean, with lemon and Evoo, Italian herbs, oregano, basil, thyme and cherry tomato and red bell with garlic and shallot --- always good and simple.

Thanks to the all those who have contributed, to this interesting and informative post.

Have lovely summer.
Margaux.


----------

